# New Blue Buffalo Products



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know how many of your are on BB or really follow them but they just came out with a bunch of new products.

The Blue Buffalo Company - Great New Products from BLUE™


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I don't know how many of your are on BB or really follow them but they just came out with a bunch of new products.
> 
> The Blue Buffalo Company - Great New Products from BLUE™


haha! I just received that e-mail from them. Aspen was on BB before EVO...

I still haven't unsubscribed from them...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They look like decent products, as far as commercial pet food goes. I think a lot of the stuff is borderling mimicking other products on the market, but that's what any commercial industry does.

I'm pleased that Blue has put money into marketing via tv commercials. All of the really crappy foods are the ones you see all over tv (pedigree, iams, eukanuba, beneful, kibbles n bits, etc) and I think a lot of people buy them because the commercials tell them how great and healthy they are and they don't even give it a second thought. Wal Mart even uses Milk Bones and Beneful products in their commercials. You know, those "is his Beneful any less nutritious because I bought it at wal mart" commercials. Hopefully, the Blue commercials will at least get people reading labels and learning more, ya know. 


Whoops, sorry, ever so slightly off topic. lol


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

is blue grain free?for some reason i didnt think it was.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No it's not grain free. I'm not sure about the wilderness though...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> No it's not grain free. I'm not sure about the wilderness though...


blue does surely seem to have the most protein of any non-grain free dog food though. what is it... something like 33%?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The wilderness formula does have high protein and IS grain free. I was using the regular adult chicken and brown rice and it had something like 28% protein (don't remember).


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> The wilderness formula does have high protein and IS grain free. I was using the regular adult chicken and brown rice and it had something like 28% protein (don't remember).


oh, ok. that is fairly high (28%) for non-grain free though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah Wilderness is going grain-free.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I work at Petsmart and we just got all the new products in. They take up half an aisle!!! lol

The Basics that they just came out with seems OK, however I'm a bigger fan of Wellness' Simple Solutions. The difference is that Simple Solutions uses only one protein source and one carbohydrate source...Blue uses one protein source but multiple carbohydrate sources. 

Also their Wilderness is NOW grain free, which is great!!! And they now have duck and salmon varieties. However the only source of duck and salmon comes from deboned duck and deboned salmon. The next ingredient on the duck is chicken meal, and the next on the salmon is menhaden fish meal then chicken meal. I would've liked to have seen more duck and more salmon in it than other meats, but that's just my thoughts. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Also their Wilderness is NOW grain free, which is great!!! And they now have duck and salmon varieties. However the only source of duck and salmon comes from deboned duck and deboned salmon. The next ingredient on the duck is chicken meal, and the next on the salmon is menhaden fish meal then chicken meal. I would've liked to have seen more duck and more salmon in it than other meats, but that's just my thoughts. :biggrin:


This is the EXACT reason I am not a far of Merrick BG kibbles. Each formula is Deboned [whatever the formula is] followed by chicken meal.They would be more accurately named "chicken with a little buffalo formula" lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

We all know about the first ingredient dropping down the list, so I see the first 3 ingredients being grain. This is very grain heavy and includes potato and Tomato Pomace. Sorry, but this is not something I would feed my dog. Here is what is on their website.


Deboned Chicken, *Whole Ground Barley*, *Oatmeal, Whole Ground **Brown Rice*, Chicken Meal, Peas, *Rice Bran*, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, *Whole **Potatoes*, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), *Tomato Pomace* (natural source of Lycopene), Whole Carrots, *Whole Sweet Potatoes*, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Garlic, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Turmeric, Dried Chicory Root, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium .


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This whats in their new basic. Once again it's not what I would feed my dog. I feel the first 3 ingredients are peas, potato and rice.

Deboned Turkey, Peas, Whole Potatoes, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Turkey Meal, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Canola Oil (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Natural Turkey Flavor, Oatmeal, Whole Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Dried Chicory Root, Beta Carotene, Calcium Carbonate , Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> This whats in their new basic. Once again it's not what I would feed my dog. I feel the first 3 ingredients are peas, potato and rice.
> 
> Deboned Turkey, Peas, Whole Potatoes, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Turkey Meal, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Canola Oil (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Natural Turkey Flavor, Oatmeal, Whole Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Dried Chicory Root, Beta Carotene, Calcium Carbonate , Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium.


Wow...those are really bad. I didn't notice that much...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i am NOT happy with the ingredient list for BBs new foods 
even the new canned foods!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Wow...those are really bad. I didn't notice that much...


What I am saying is the Deboned turkey falls to about the 4th ingredient. Which leaves the others Peas, potatos and rice as the main ingredients. I just happen to like to feed my dogs main ingredient meat, like the following

Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt.

OR EVEN BETTER

Fresh deboned wild boar, fresh deboned lamb, lamb meal, russet potato, fresh deboned pork, peas, salmon meal, whitefish meal*, herring meal, fresh deboned bison, fresh whole eggs, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), alfalfa, sweet potato, fresh deboned walleye, salmon oil (naturally preserved with vitamin E), pea fiber, psyllium, pumpkin, tomatoes, carrots, apples, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, organic kelp, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, zinc proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, iron proteinate, vitamin B6, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, selenium, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> What I am saying is the Deboned turkey falls to about the 4th ingredient. Which leaves the others Peas, potatos and rice as the main ingredients. I just happen to like to feed my dogs main ingredient meat, like the following
> 
> Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt.
> 
> ...


I think I may have been misunderstood...I was agreeing with you. lol


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

omg, what is that second food you mentioned! never seen anything that good before!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

yep I did misunderstand sorry.

Thats Orijen Regional Red. I think it is the best dog food made today but it is very spendy.


----------

